

Subway, the worst place to eat? - moqri
http://moqri.blogspot.com/2015/03/worst-places-to-eat-in-chicago-in-my.html

======
adamkochanowicz
I wouldn't doubt the overall conclusion, but I see this is not a per capita
measurement, A store's having more locations increases the possibility that at
least one of them will have a failure mark. I see there are a lot of non-chain
restaurants included in here, should we control for the number of locations?

------
valentinsav
No, we thought the same, but found egg mayo sandwich in Singapore, added extra
cheese, and for 2 weeks, we could not stop eating it every single day

